# Bamma 7 Birmigham NEC looking Good



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bamma Card is shaping up nicely

ANDRE WINNER vs JASON BALL

TIM NEWMAN vs SHANE OMER

DALE HARDIMAN vs SCOTT JANSEN

DANNY COMPTON vs PINDI MADAHAR

EUGENE FADIORA vs ROBERT DEVANNE

LEE TAYLOR vs TOM BREESE

RICHARD WALKER vs SHAH HUSSEIN

ROBERT KRECICKI vs FRASER OPIE

CHRIS FISHGOLD Vs JERMEY PETLEY

Can anyone confirm Frank Trigg is fighting on this card ?

I am Very happy for Chris Fishgold to get on the bamma card the lad is a mate of mine, fights out of Next Generation in Liverpool and is getting better and better, big things for him !


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty solid looking card!


----------



## JONNYJJJ (Oct 19, 2008)

I believe Trigg's fighting Jim Wallhead now because Watson's injured.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Dean Amasinger said on his facebook page yesterday he's now on the card. a rough house boys on there now!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, Trigg vs. Wallhead. Card is looking good!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

you think this card looks pretty good now? Just give it a week or so! that's all's I'm saying. Keep watching the bamma feeds!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Paul Daley confirmed on the card, no word on his opponent yet though


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

what did I tell you? That wasn't the only news though! keep watching!!!!


----------



## JONNYJJJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Just read this morning that the full BAMMA 7 card is going to be streamed live on FB for free!

Edit: Full card for free if your not in the UK lol - UK gets pre-lims for free and main card on Syfy.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

This is good news  something to do on Saturday after footie


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Will be interested to see how Lee Taylor and Danny Compton get on...

They were training in the same gym as me until about a month ago and were asked to leave due to a lack of commitment to training (apparently)... I've heard (through the grapevine) that Tom Breese has been told about Lee's change of gym (not sure where he is training now) and apparently has been given a bit of a boost by it.

Lee looked the business at BAMMA 6 (I believe he won FOTN), will be interesting to see if he has prepared correctly...


----------



## JONNYJJJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Daley weighs in over again!

Apparently the sauna in the hotel broke and all the fighters got an extra hour to make weight, Daley missed weight by 6 pounds - threw a wobbler and said the fight was off! Radev agreed to face him anyway and now the fights back on. Soap opera or what lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Love a Good drama  Good luck to Chris Fishgold and carl Noon fighting tonight, im out in Manchster tonight so cant make this, i'll have to settle for Sky + when i get back


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

well chuffed about this being on tv. I didnt know, spotted it when brwsing. I was going to tell you guys. But im obviously the last one to know. Hope we have more of on tv. How about Nate the great v daley. Fingers crossed.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Event Report and Results:

UK MMA Events - BAMMA 7 Results and Report | YourMMA.tv

What did everyone think? Radev is one tough SOB.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Decent card, the british title fight was entertaining even though it's never good to see an athlete gas so early. Radev took one hell of a beating and still came back for more.


----------

